# NZ Sphagnum Moss



## orchid527 (Jul 9, 2021)

Seems to be a shortage of this material right now. Does anyone know a good source that has some in stock? Thanks. Mike


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 9, 2021)

Not sure, but you might try Hausermann's.


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2021)

Amazon has NZ long-fibered sphagnum the last time I shopped for it.


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 9, 2021)

abax said:


> Amazon has NZ long-fibered sphagnum the last time I shopped for it.


out of stock. They do advertise some lower quality mosses (different species), but the comments are unfavorable. Also, I believe that even some of these are out of stock. Mike


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks like some places have the small packages... may have to live with that version of over pricing til the supply chains re bolster themselves (you reminded me that I had depleted my bail about a month ago)


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 10, 2021)

I thought I had purchased a lifetime supply a few years ago and then I found out the phrag seedlings love it. Hausermann shows large bales on their website, but it looks like a very inferior product from China. I did end up buying a small amount from Carter and Holmes, which should last me through July, if I actually receive it. I tried 7-8 other sources and no one had the good stuff.

I suspect we will need to get used to supply chain disruptions like this. I tried to buy new tires for a John Deere Gator a month ago and had a similar experience. Perhaps the first question we will need to be asking in the future is "is this product actually available".

Mike


----------



## monocotman (Jul 10, 2021)

have you tried the Fischer’s at OL?
They must use plenty of the best stuff for their neo’s,
David


----------



## Phragper (Jul 10, 2021)

try Carter and Holmes in Newberry South Carolina


----------



## tomp (Jul 10, 2021)

Try Fred Clarke Sunset Valley.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 10, 2021)

I have also run into the same problem. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2021)

orchid 527 how much do you need?


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 11, 2021)

abax said:


> orchid 527 how much do you need?


If I actually get the order from Carter and Holmes, I may be able to wait out the shortage. I just repotted all of the small phrags and they should good for at least 6 months. I am also investigating grow cubes and grow cube/hydroton combinations to see if it might work, just in case. 

Regarding the lifespan of moss in pots, I don't think it is the salt accumulation, but rather the eventual growth of algae that drives the need for repotting. It may be that an occasional misting with algaecide would double the lifespan under my conditions.

Mike


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2021)

Let me know how the C and H works out.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2021)

I switched all my phals to sphagnum when I moved to NC. Algae was not a problem at all, but overhead watering caused it to compress, requiring replacement about every 6 months. That’s when I went to Grodan rock wool mini-cubes instead, ow that it has been more than a year with that, I think that 100% cubes may be pushing it, as it is starting to compress a bit, too.

With the phals outdoors in the heat and humidity, they are doing great, but I will be adding LECA to provide more air.

I speculate that straight minicubes in a small pot would be great for seedlings though.


----------



## abax (Jul 12, 2021)

The last bag I purchased came from REPOTME.


----------



## tomp (Jul 13, 2021)

Cal Orchid has 1 kg AAA on their site


----------



## Stone (Jul 14, 2021)

World wide shortage at the moment. Someone told me it has something to do with the NZ moss people selling the land/growing fields. We have to wait for China, Chile, other NZ (?) folk to take up the slack. There's plenty of moss but someone needs to collect it, bag it and sell it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2021)

Man, shades of diatomite shortage!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 14, 2021)

Good thing I stumbled upon this thread as I was planning on repotting some Neos and such.
I only have half the dry brick from the past and two large ziplock bags of wet ready-to-use sphagnum moss in the fridge. 
Please share an update as to a reliable source!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 14, 2021)

Stone said:


> World wide shortage at the moment. Someone told me it has something to do with the NZ moss people selling the land/growing fields. We have to wait for China, Chile, other NZ (?) folk to take up the slack. There's plenty of moss but someone needs to collect it, bag it and sell it.


All moss is not created equal.


----------



## abax (Jul 14, 2021)

Amen to that BrucherT. I've seen some pretty shoddy stuff offered for sale.


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 17, 2021)

I did receive the moss from C&H. It is the good stuff, but it was $35/500 grams + shipping, ouch. I normally buy this in 3 kilo bales. Anyway, I potted up all of the little phrags, so I have at least 6 months to locate a new source or an alternative medium. Mike


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2021)

I hope you find a good source and let us know about who/where.


----------



## Stone (Jul 18, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> All moss is not created equal.


Possibly, but I don't use it for paph mixes (besides a little as mulch perhaps) only striking rootless back-cuts of other orchids so I'm not so worried about quality.


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 18, 2021)

This is what I have been doing with the moss. The first two photos are of seedlings coming out of compots and into individual 2 inch pots with moss. The third photo is of seedlings that have been growing in moss for the last 6 months or have tremendous roots right out of compots. These have been put into Orchiata Classic + perlite + granular limestone. The last photo is of compots that will need the same thing done in another six months. All of these are kovachii or kovachii hybrids. I can't wait to see them bloom. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2021)

I saw one (dry brick that I normally purchase) 150g product for $50 shipping included on Amazon. Yikes!!
I guess I will order from C&H.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 31, 2021)

I just received a shipment from Fred at Sunset Valley Orchids. AAA moss in 3 kilo bales. Bought two bales for $150 each plus shipping. I thought the shipping would be crazy expensive but not too bad considering we went from CA to NY. Total shipping was $51 for both bales. Haven't used it yet but it looks like quality stuff.


----------



## abax (Aug 31, 2021)

Bob, how long did it take you to receive it and by which shipping company?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 1, 2021)

Wait til we run out of coffee. That's gonna be a blast!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 1, 2021)

Angela, it took about 10 or 11 days to arrive via Fed-ex. That is the shipping company that Fred chose and I'm sure he must be getting special pricing. I also believe (possible incorrectly) that it would have cost more than half that cost if I was only shipping one. They each had there own tracking number but one was the primary. Boxes arrived one of two and two of two.


----------



## Ray (Sep 2, 2021)

FedEx uses dimensional weights - exterior volume of box divided by 139 = “dim wt” in pounds, and that’s how the charges are calculated. A 12”x12”x12” box, for example, will ship at the (1728/139=12.43) 13# rate for any weight up to that.

It is doubtful that one box would be more than half the cost of two. The carriers usually don’t offer such discounts until the total shipment exceeds 100#.


----------

